# Peptides And Mechano Growth Factor



## jimforte (Apr 20, 2016)

Certified premium USA made peptides and Mechano Growth Factor from USpeptides for research purposes only. All products are secure and utilize by most advanced techniques. Please visit our website to purchase peptides and other research chems or call us at +1-727-754-6177.


----------



## tundrazx11 (Apr 24, 2016)

Does your igf1 comes as a kit or sold single

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------

